# Naga Munchetty



## WWG (Jan 19, 2016)

For those of you who don't know who she is, Naga is a news reader on BBC in the morning. She is a golf nut, and started to play a few years ago (plays off 11). The reason I have posted a thread is because of the way she started to play the game. Didn't play on a course for about three months, and just took lessons, hit balls on the range, and used the practice green. First time out on the course she went round in 47 on a 9 hole. I have been playing 5 months and my best round is still 52. There is surely a lot to be said by doing things by the book.


----------



## delc (Jan 19, 2016)

WWG said:



			For those of you who don't know who she is, Naga is a news reader on BBC in the morning. She is a golf nut, and started to play a few years ago (plays off 11). The reason I have posted a thread is because of the way she started to play the game. Didn't play on a course for about three months, and just took lessons, hit balls on the range, and used the practice green. First time out on the course she went round in 47 on a 9 hole. I have been playing 5 months and my best round is still 52. There is surely a lot to be said by doing things by the book.
		
Click to expand...

Just one small correction. She is a member of our club and her actual handicap is 9.


----------



## turkish (Jan 19, 2016)

Think I read somewhere else that Ricky fowlers start in golf was purely range based for considerable time so yeah if you can concentrate on ball striking purely then there's possibly something in that


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 19, 2016)

Lessons certainly won't hurt but she might also have an eye for golf, especially if she plays other ball sports like Tennis.

Not sure if she is a member there or not, but a friend of mine bumped into her at Betchworth Park GC a couple of years ago.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 19, 2016)

She is a member at Batchworth with Delc.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 19, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			She is a member at Batchworth with Delc.
		
Click to expand...


God help her


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

WWG said:



			For those of you who don't know who she is, Naga is a news reader on BBC in the morning. She is a golf nut, and started to play a few years ago (plays off 11). The reason I have posted a thread is because of the way she started to play the game. Didn't play on a course for about three months, and just took lessons, hit balls on the range, and used the practice green. First time out on the course she went round in 47 on a 9 hole. I have been playing 5 months and my best round is still 52. There is surely a lot to be said by doing things by the book.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean "by the book" ?


----------



## delc (Jan 19, 2016)

turkish said:



			Think I read somewhere else that Ricky fowlers start in golf was purely range based for considerable time so yeah if you can concentrate on ball striking purely then there's possibly something in that
		
Click to expand...

I learned how to play golf at night school many years ago, hitting airflow plastic balls off coconut matting in a school sports hall. Did that during the winter months and never set foot on a real golf course until the following spring. My first score on a 9 hole course was 54, but I hadn't quite got the hang of putting on real greens. After joining a club I quite rapidly got my handicap down to 12 and then more slowly down to 6.  Unfortunately I stopped playing at that point due to career and educational reasons. However those early lessons stood me in good stead, and even as a Senior I have been as low as 10.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you mean "by the book" ?
		
Click to expand...

Here we go.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Here we go.....
		
Click to expand...


Is it not a valid question ? 

There is so many ways for people to learn to play golf with not one a guarantee to suit everyone - so interested to see which method he sees is "by the book"


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd argue that it is just a figure of speech rather than the corner stone of his argument. 

A figure of speech that you have latched on to in order to argue over semantics 

Still. 

Fill yer boots.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			I'd argue that it is just a figure of speech rather than the corner stone of his argument. 

A figure of speech that you have latched on to in order to argue over semantics 

Still. 

Fill yer boots.
		
Click to expand...

It was a simple question and it appeared to be the "cornerstone of his opinion" as it was a statement at the end of the OP that seemed to be a conclusion - no semantics at all.


----------



## snell (Jan 19, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Here we go.....
		
Click to expand...

 

Didn't the guy from 'The Dan Plan' do a similar thing? I could be getting him mixed up with someone else, but I read he started by getting lessons focusing from green to tee i.e. Putting lessons first, then short game, then irons, and finally the long game.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Here we go.....
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:You said it, loads thought it.....


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a simple question and it appeared to be the "cornerstone of his opinion" as it was a statement at the end of the OP that seemed to be a conclusion - no semantics at all.
		
Click to expand...

No

The corner stone of his post was that some lass of the telly got down to single figures. this may have been acheived by concentrating on multiple range sessions instead of heading straight the course. 

Your reply was nothing to do with the OP (i.e good option / bad option etc)

Instead it was a fish hook, loaded with the potential to divert the thread. A diversion that would have no doubt cracked in over lots of pages of you arguing the toss over the phrase (and it's just a phrase) 'by the book'. 

Perhaps I have this all wrong? 

It would not be the first time. However 

I'm pretty confident in how it would have panned out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2016)

delc said:



			Just one small correction. She is a member of our club and her actual handicap is 9.  

Click to expand...

Post a selfie of you both or we don't believe you.

I actually know someone who has been interviewed by Susanna Reid and also Naga on breakfast TV.  And he said that in the flesh Naga is much more naturally beautiful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			No

The corner stone of his post was that some lass of the telly got down to single figures. this may have been acheived by concentrating on multiple range sessions instead of heading straight the course. 

Your reply was nothing to do with the OP (i.e good option / bad option etc)

Instead it was a fish hook, loaded with the potential to divert the thread. A diversion that would have no doubt cracked in over lots of pages of you arguing the toss over the phrase (and it's just a phrase) 'by the book'. 

Perhaps I have this all wrong? 

It would not be the first time. However 

I'm pretty confident in how it would have panned out.
		
Click to expand...

This is pathetic 

I just wanted to know what he meant by the conclusion by the book and if it was in some way a connection towards a way to learn golf which is exactly what the OP was about "learning to play golf" hence my question 

No semantics no diverting of thread - you have successfully managed to achieve that yourself with the accusations towards an innocent question 

But well done you for attempting to belittle me and forcing me to justify myself to you.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 19, 2016)

WWG said:



			For those of you who don't know who she is, Naga is a news reader on BBC in the morning. She is a golf nut, and started to play a few years ago (plays off 11). The reason I have posted a thread is because of the way she started to play the game. Didn't play on a course for about three months, and just took lessons, hit balls on the range, and used the practice green. First time out on the course she went round in 47 on a 9 hole. I have been playing 5 months and my best round is still 52. There is surely a lot to be said by doing things by the book.
		
Click to expand...

i think you will find she was the southern ladies champion or something like that ,i e-mailed her and asked if she fancied a game when the weather breaks as she lives in Manchester part of the week.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 19, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			She is a member at Batchworth with Delc.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one, Batchworth not Betchworth.  

Must be nice to be at a club with one or two celebs as members.

Does Delc ever get to play with her I wonder?


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			That's the one, Batchworth not Betchworth.  

Must be nice to be at a club with one or two celebs as members.

Does Delc ever get to play with her I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

I bet it was only once if he did 

:smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 19, 2016)

Heres me thinking this was gonna be another new years diet thread :mmm:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2016)

Saw her at Wentworth a couple of years ago in the BMWPGA Pro Am, she was partnering Di Dougherty, & Jodie Kidd with Alvaro Quiros  (Imurg was stalking Di 

Very tidy player indeed and its nice to see celebs actively playing and supporting the game


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2016)

i would love to play around with Naga.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2016)

TBH i wouldn't want to play with her, her handicap is way to high:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sybez (Jan 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Saw her at Wentworth a couple of years ago in the BMWPGA Pro Am, she was partnering Di Dougherty, & Jodie Kidd with Alvaro Quiros  (Imurg was stalking Di 

Very tidy player indeed and its nice to see celebs actively playing and supporting the game
		
Click to expand...

I was there that year and their group had a lot of people following! &#128540;


----------



## moogie (Jan 19, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i would love to play around with Naga.
		
Click to expand...



Me too
Would happily pay good money to do so too......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 19, 2016)

My regular playing partner got remarried a while back. His new wife had never held a golf club let alone played a round.

However walking round with us she expressed an interest in playing so went to the Pro for a lesson. She was immediately bitten by the bug and went for regular lessons.

She now plays off 3, wins many comps, is in the County Ladies squad and is still coming down.

Proof perhaps that with natural aptitude, no opportunity to acquire bad habits and a diligent work ethic then rewards in the game are there to be had.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 19, 2016)

6inchcup said:



			i think you will find she was the southern ladies champion or something like that ,*i e-mailed her and asked if she fancied a game when the weather breaks as she lives in Manchester part of the week*.
		
Click to expand...

Why does this not surprise me .


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is pathetic 

I just wanted to know what he meant by the conclusion by the book and if it was in some way a connection towards a way to learn golf which is exactly what the OP was about "learning to play golf" hence my question 

No semantics no diverting of thread - you have successfully managed to achieve that yourself with the accusations towards an innocent question 

But well done you for attempting to belittle me and forcing me to justify myself to you.
		
Click to expand...

For what it's worth, I agree with you Phil. I would question the 'by the book' comment. Nothing is 'by the book' in golf...some learn it best by constant range time, some learn it best by course time. Some learn it from the green backwards (I wish I had done this) and others from the tee forwards!


----------



## user2010 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nah, Tuggles pretty much nailed it with his first post, it is just a figure of speech but LP wants it to be so much more so he can go off on one...............again.


----------



## Capella (Jan 20, 2016)

This is how golf is learned in Germany by default. You need a license to be allowed to play on a regular golf course over here and the way you get that license is usually through group lessons on the range and a lot of range and short game practice over the course of two months or so (one week crash courses become more and more popular as well). It is how I started as well and rest assured, it does not guarantee success or a higher score in your first competition. And the average German golfer is not better than the British one (quite the opposite, if you look at the stats). So I guess Naga Munchetty just brought more talent to the game than most of us.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 20, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Nah, Tuggles pretty much nailed it with his first post, it is just a figure of speech but LP wants it to be so much more so he can go off on one...............again.

Click to expand...


Yep straight up fishing.....

as for the OP 

In Harvey Pennicks little red he talks about learning the game  backwards. Starting with putting and chipping, also Dan fron he Dan plan  didnt hit anyhting longer than a 9 iron for quite a while.  Whether its any better than hitting a variety of clubs i wouldnt think so.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2016)

There's one thing one thing reading the news. At least she should know the weather when she goes out if she pays attention to her mate who is reading it.


----------



## delc (Jan 20, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			That's the one, Batchworth not Betchworth.  

Must be nice to be at a club with one or two celebs as members.

Does Delc ever get to play with her I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

I've played with her husband a few times (sorry guys!).


----------



## dufferman (Jan 20, 2016)

delc said:



			Just one small correction. She is a member of our club and her actual handicap is 9.  

Click to expand...

I played your course over Xmas 2014, I thought I saw her in the bar afterwards. I assumed it was a case of mistaken identity, what with the Beeb breakfast broadcasting from Manchester. There ya go!

I should have asked for an autograph. Or, actually, a lesson.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 20, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i would love to play around with Naga.
		
Click to expand...

I've worked with her sister on several occasions who is pretty much a dead ringer for her.  If that floats your boat you could have yourself a nice little threesome


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2016)

[video=youtube;FZqGwZgZO_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqGwZgZO_4[/video]


Good looking swing :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 20, 2016)

:lol:



Odvan said:



			Why does this not surprise me .
		
Click to expand...

i have met her a couple of times at worsley hall c.c so not a stalker


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 20, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Post a selfie of you both or we don't believe you.

I actually know someone who has been interviewed by Susanna Reid and also Naga on breakfast TV.  And he said that in the flesh Naga is much more naturally beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be a member at the same club as Del. Naga was my partner for several knockouts over the years (god help her).
She hits a lovely ball, stupidly long off the tee. Can outdrive a lot of blokes and she's only 5 foot 3.

She's got her hcp down by working really hard at her golf.

And yes, she really is that beautiful !


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2016)

I like her - she seems a great ambassador for golf. Hopefully having an evangelist with her profile will encourage more women to play the game.


----------



## delc (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;FZqGwZgZO_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqGwZgZO_4[/video]


Good looking swing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nicola Bennett is also an away member of our club, although I haven't seen her for a while.  I understand that she is now playing on the LET Access Tour. She looked the business as a teenager.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

I like her. She's passionate about the game and is a tidy player. Clearly whatever method she used to learn has stood her in good stead


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I like her. She's passionate about the game and is a tidy player. Clearly whatever method she used to learn has stood her in good stead
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever got a retweet from her homie? Or has the restraining order kicked in yet ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

therod said:



			Have you ever got a retweet from her homie? Or has the restraining order kicked in yet ? 

Click to expand...

Lots actually. She's been very helpful


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

therod said:



			Have you ever got a retweet from her homie? Or has the restraining order kicked in yet ? 

Click to expand...

I reckon he's blocked, Homie stalked her for ages :rofl:

I've had a couple of direct replies from her, with so many followers I bet she doesn't read everything, you got to get up early to catch her, I can only imagine she would be good fun on a night out, wicked dirty laugh at times and when she gets the giggles, she loses it completely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I reckon he's blocked, Homie stalked her for ages :rofl:

I've had a couple of direct replies from her, with so many followers I bet she doesn't read everything, you got to get up early to catch her, I can only imagine she would be good fun on a night out, wicked dirty laugh at times and when she gets the giggles, she loses it completely.
		
Click to expand...

I had to change accounts for another less savoury reason. However that aside I agree and reckon she'd be great company on a night out. Does she fancy H4H?


----------



## robert.redmile (Jan 21, 2016)

funny how blokes all seem to like the same women - I was in bed watching breakfast tv with my wife, and commented on how cool Naga is, and such a likeable person with a great personality - and she plays golf as well. Pretty much the perfect woman!


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure about her in specs........


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;FZqGwZgZO_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqGwZgZO_4[/video]


Good looking swing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

But she's got shorts on!!!! She's destroying the whole fabric of this once great game!! She's wearing shorts!! Burn her, she's a witch.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 21, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			But she's got shorts on!!!! She's destroying the whole fabric of this once great game!! She's wearing shorts!! Burn her, she's a witch.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dufferman (Jan 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had to change accounts for another less savoury reason. However that aside I agree and reckon she'd be great company on a night out. Does she fancy H4H?
		
Click to expand...

Thats not a bad shout. H4H with her & Rick Shiels & Peter Finch... how many more well known faces can we get to play?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 21, 2016)

Saw her at my old club (Bishop's Stortford GC) 5 years ago playing for the Moor Park Ladies Scratch Team. That was on a Sunday & she was on the last train out of Euston up to Manchester that evening. The lady loves golf, probably more than her mother & definitely more than Bill Turnbull


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 21, 2016)

You just know she stands in work doing shoulder turns and checking her posture  in the mirror whilst going up the lift.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You just know she stands in work doing shoulder turns and checking her posture  in the mirror whilst going up the lift.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to make some very sexist comment about me being more than happy to check her posture out.  But I won't as it's misogynist and beneath me.


----------



## StevieT (Jan 21, 2016)

As a father of two young girls, both of whom I wish played more golf, I think Naga is a great ambassador for the ladies game.


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2016)

I met Emily Maitlis off News Night. Unfortunately I was drooling too much to ask her if she played golf. She was stunning.

Haven't seeen Naga before, but she can obviously play.


----------



## delc (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			But she's got shorts on!!!! She's destroying the whole fabric of this once great game!! She's wearing shorts!! Burn her, she's a witch.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Islamic fundamentalist lot would approve of what she wears on the golf course! In mixed competitions she wears the shortest possible skirts or shorts in order to distract her male opponents from their game.  She really is that competitive (but in a nice sort of way)!  

BTW I believe that she is appearing in Countdown this week.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2016)

delc said:



			I don't think the Islamic fundamentalist lot would approve of what she wears on the golf course! *In mixed competitions she wears the shortest possible skirts or shorts in order to distract her male opponents from their game*.  She really is that competitive (but in a nice sort of way)!  

BTW I believe that she is appearing in Countdown this week.
		
Click to expand...

Or she could be wearing them as she feel good in them as every part of clothing a woman wears does not have to be judged on the effect it has on males.


----------



## delc (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Or she could be wearing them as she feel good in them as every part of clothing a woman wears does not have to be judged on the effect it has on males.
		
Click to expand...

She seems to dress more modestly in Ladies only competitions!

BTW, we have a married couple in our club who are obviously strict Muslims. The wife only plays golf late in the evening with her husband, wearing a full length gown, head scarf and a yashmak. Doesn't look terribly practical!  :mmm:


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 22, 2016)

delc said:



			She seems to dress more *modestly* in Ladies only competitions!
		
Click to expand...

I would take issue with the word "modest".

There is nothing immodest about a woman wearing a pair of shorts.
And yes, we women dress to please ourselves.

If Ms Munchetty wants to put her male opponents off their game, she only has to outdrive them.
Works a treat!


----------



## delc (Jan 22, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			I would take issue with the word "modest".

There is nothing immodest about a woman wearing a pair of shorts.
And yes, we women dress to please ourselves.

If Ms Munchetty wants to put her male opponents off their game, she only has to outdrive them.
Works a treat!
		
Click to expand...

There are shorts and shorts. Naga seems to delight in wearing particularly short shorts!

As a Senior male golfer, that wouldn't worry me in the slightest, as several of our lady members can easily outdrive me!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 22, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			I would take issue with the word "modest".


If Ms Munchetty wants to put her male opponents off their game, she only has to outdrive them.
Works a treat!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!
Seen that happen many times when playing foursomes with my daughter. 
It's great fun watching Buster Bloodvessel trying to out drive a wee slip of a lass.


----------



## delc (Jan 22, 2016)

It's not only girls. I played in a Captains vs Junior Captains match at my former club a few years ago. After hitting one of my Sunday best drives down the middle of the first hole, a young teenage boy, skinny as a lath, then proceeded to knock his drive 50 yards past me.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 22, 2016)

delc said:



			It's not only girls. I played in a Captains vs Junior Captains match at my former club a few years ago. After hitting one of my Sunday best drives down the middle of the first hole, a young teenage boy, skinny as a lath, then proceeded to knock his drive 50 yards past me.  

Click to expand...

You're right there Del, few years ago I played with my nephew  ( Golfmmads son) young slip of a lad who drove the ball incredibley far.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Saw her at Wentworth a couple of years ago in the BMWPGA Pro Am, she was partnering Di Dougherty, & Jodie Kidd with Alvaro Quiros  (Imurg was stalking Di 

Very tidy player indeed and its nice to see celebs actively playing and supporting the game
		
Click to expand...

Here's that group! I was scorer for it!

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1135_zps3wxvbnez.jpg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2016)

I like Naga and the whole "this girl golfs" theme and hope it gets more ladies playing. I'd love to see her at H4H and see these short shorts myself


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Here's that group! I was scorer for it!

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/IMG_1135_zps3wxvbnez.jpg

Click to expand...


Good to see them all wearing long trousers.


----------



## WWG (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't remember, did I mention what her married name is, Naga Hagga. How funny is that


----------

